
What are the best (non tech) job interview practice resources? - zeuslawyer
having recently been through interviews for jobs globally after a 7 year gap, it seems that there arent very good, tech-enabled resources.  Can anyone suggest some, or ideas for some that they would have found personally valuable?<p>Particularly, practice for behavioural, hypothetical and analytical questions for non-tech roles  - there&#x27;s heaps of resourcing for technical&#x2F;coding interviews.
======
mtmail
Similar question from last month "Ask HN: Resources for Interview
Preparation?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18244220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18244220)

~~~
zeuslawyer
Thanks! i had updated the question to specify non-tech roles, and that must
have happened just after you replied!

